# How to use gtk-recordmydesktop with sound on FreeBSD-10.2?



## dr-mdr (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm using FreeBSD-10.2 and multimedia/gtk-recordmydesktop works with no sound. I want that gtk-recordmydesktop works with sound on FreeBSD-10.2

How to setup the"Advanced-Sound" TAB?

In "Advanced-Sound" TAB, I tried:
Device = "DEFAULT"   works, but no sound
Device = "default"   works, but no sound
Device = "/dev/dsp3" works, but no sound

`% cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0042) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0042) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0042) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC662 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm4: <Realtek ALC662 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
```


----------



## dr-mdr (Sep 8, 2015)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## joancatala (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi, you should try *Device = /dev/dsp4
*
This configuration is working on my recordmydesktop-gtk on FreeBSD 11.2 in my Lenovo Thinkpad x250 laptop.

cheers


----------

